# Online "meat markets" searching for a good product for a fair price....



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My 83 year old MIL is impossible to buy for this year.

The fisherman suggested just sending an assortment of steaks but other than the Omaha? peeps (they totally disappointed us about a decade ago) I have no clue.

She is totally opposed to gift cards.

Any suggestions?

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Have you checked out Harris Ranch?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I came to the realization that the MIL prefers her meat cooked wellwellwell done.

Told the fisherman I refused to throw good money after bad.

Suggested a nice Virginia ham instead.

Kinda scared to ask what he ended up sending.

Thanks @cheflayne ...

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

flipflopgirl said:


> MIL prefers her meat cooked wellwellwell done.


Perhaps Zappos then.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the idea of a Virginia or country ham.  can't overcook it.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Mimi-

You're in Texas, so I assume country hams are available locally. You probably know already, but they must be salted, smoked, and hung to cure for at least one year to be _country_ ham. If they're not available locally, I can send you links for some reliable smokehouses in Kentucky, Tennessee, or other southern states. Smithfield, of course, is the industrial version, and it's good, but I prefer the work of small, artisanal smokehouses.

Mike

and, hey...

Merry Christmas! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

MikeLM said:


> Mimi-
> 
> You're in Texas, so I assume country hams are available locally. You probably know already, but they must be salted, smoked, and hung to cure for at least one year to be _country_ ham. If they're not available locally, I can send you links for some reliable smokehouses in Kentucky, Tennessee, or other southern states. Smithfield, of course, is the industrial version, and it's good, but I prefer the work of small, artisanal smokehouses.
> 
> ...


You are right about the local hams.

Several smokehouses around and that is where I do my shopping but for some reason when I want to impress I always think Virginia.

Prolly because my dad's people are there and my mom always got such a thrill when someone sent one.

Altho way back then food was rarely shipped (for us commoners anyways) so maybe I should say brought instead of sent, right?

She worked on it for days with all the soaking and scrubbing.

I am not much for really salty foods but a sliver on a tiny biscuit was not a treat I ever turned down.

mimi

He ended up sending a mixed package...a few steaks with one of those tiny branding irons.

A Texas thing lol.

m.


----------



## zeppo shanski (Dec 4, 2016)

https://www.flannerybeef.com

Rather pricey, but I don't think there is any better.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Yeah, Mimi...

With all the "soaking and scrubbing" it sounds like the real thing. When I first tasted one at age four, at my father's family's farm near Cape Girardeau, I announced that I didn't want to eat anything else for the rest of my life.

The closest I've been able to come to that wish is to order one for each Christmas for the last thirty or so years. We're gnawing on one this year from Tennessee, and I hope it lasts 'till March or April. This time of year, it keeps just fine outside on the porch.

Hope you had a great Christmas!

Mike

and, Happy New Year! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

MikeLM said:


> Yeah, Mimi...
> 
> With all the "soaking and scrubbing" it sounds like the real thing. When I first tasted one at age four, at my father's family's farm near Cape Girardeau, I announced that I didn't want to eat anything else for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


Back to you... and thanks for setting me straight re the OTHER states that produce nice product.

Never even occurred to me.

Ding-dong....

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Zeppo Shanski said:


> https://www.flannerybeef.com
> 
> Rather pricey, but I don't think there is any better.


Beautiful meat.

The prices are not that much higher either.

Thanks for the link.

mimi


----------

